# Yoga E-Liquids - Juice Reviews



## TheGrandMaster (18/7/17)

*Vanilla Almond Milkshake *

Yoga means to yoke or bind and is often interpreted as "union".

That best describes this juice. All 3 profiles bind together perfectly.
The vanilla is spot on with hints of almond at the tip of your tongue with the milkshake that calmly flows to the back of your pallet, harmonizing your mind.

Tested this on a Serpent RDTA, Mage GTA, Petri 22 and SOI RDA, in that very order, and to be honest, it got better and better.

Vaping this at a low MTL 20w , I got the taste of vanilla and very light mellow hints of almond. Moving on to more power, 50w the taste of the almond became more distinct, reminded me of my childhood days when my Indian parents made me drink almond milk every night before bed.

At first, I honestly expected quite the opposite with perhaps lots of nutty almond undertones but to my surprise, the subtleness is what put my mind and soul in a state of calm.
Some people may not be able to vape this all day long as they might find it too sweet after some time, but being a lover of all things sweet, I found myself vaping almost the entire bottle in the first night.

_**this comes last, as not all of us care of the actual label/bottle, and this is my opinion on the juice, not the bottle._
The presentation: Even the label and design was superbly designed to depict calm.

@Yiannaki Great job here man, cant wait to try out the next

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (18/7/17)

Thanks for sharing your review @TheGrandMaster 

I have renamed the thread title to be consistent with the other threads in this subforum. And have added the juice name at the to pof your post.

Enjoyed reading your views and look forward to trying this juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/7/17)

TheGrandMaster said:


> *Vanilla Almond Milkshake *
> 
> Yoga means to yoke or bind and is often interpreted as "union".
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the review Sir!

Beautifully written and tied into the theme of our brand.

Im happy you enjoyed our juice 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/7/17)

*YOGA E-Liquids - Vanilla Almond Milkshake (3mg)*





*Bottom line* - A stunning double thick Vanilla, Nutty Milkshake. Bold in a subtle way (I know that's a Paradoxical statement). Highly recommended.

*Website Blurb:* "A craft style vanilla, milkshake, infused with Almond Syrup, a marriage of creams topped off with shavings of Roasted Almonds." 

*Packaging:*

Perfect. Comes completely wrapped. Nice brand logos and colours.
It is the long-type bottles, as you can see above, so I am just adding this portion to come off as a "fancy-pants" reviewer.

*Equipment used:*

REO Grand/ OL16 - 0.4ohm Dual Kanthal compact coils 1.5mm ID, which works out to around 25 to 30 Watts.
Griffin 22mm - 0.4ohm Dual Kanthal compact coils 2.5mm ID which I vape between 27 to 30 Watts.
Kanthal still seems to be the only metal I get along with. 

Wick in both is Cotton Bacon.

*My Impressions
*
I'm about as Zen as a Freight Train, so I cannot comment on the brand's theme which pars with their juice . Do I enjoy it?, for sure. When I shove anything very tasty in my mouth, I am definitely happy with the world for that moment.

Why I'm really impressed with this juice - besides the fact that it's delicious, it manages to be extremely creamy without the Vanilla and Nuts getting lost. This is usually what happens, as a DIY'er, when I try make thick, creamy stuff - it is a mission to not either lose the subtle flavour pairings, or it becomes too rich when you add too much of the pairing flavours.

Which brings me to my opening statement - this is a bold juice, as in it gives you a proper taste of each of the flavours that the maker claims (vanilla, creams and nuts), without being too sweet, too nutty, too creamy or too rich. It is an extremely well-balanced marriage of all the flavours. 

I get full-on double thick Vanilla milkshake on the inhale. Nice, full-mouth feel of creams. Not too rich (surprisingly), and I don't even need to crank up the power on the mod or use ultra-badass coils to get the flavour. Its all there on my "lightweight" set-up.

As the flavour settles, I get the nice sweetish nutty Almond taste on the exhale. I got to try this juice while it was being developed, a while ago, and then it was more nutty than the final product (as far as I can tell). I still really liked it that way, but I think if you weren't the biggest fan of nuts, it would not have been to your liking. The final product, I don't see offending those who aren't big nut fans. The nutty flavour is there, but definitely not too much. Its a milkshake through and through - not nuts with creams.

So overall I believe this is a real winner, and should do very well. It tastes as described by the maker, on point... and it's delicious. 

It is light enough to be an ADV, but the flavours still shine through even on mild set-ups. 

Great job Yoga and I wish you all the best going forward!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (19/7/17)

rogue zombie said:


> *YOGA E-Liquids - Vanilla Almond Milkshake (3mg)*
> 
> View attachment 101687
> 
> ...



Excellent review @rogue zombie ! 

I am flattered that you have enjoyed the juice and i appreciate the compliments from the technical level as well!

Also, well spotted on this flavour being less forward on the nut profile 

Awesome, detailed review and thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

